# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Adoptions lapins 8 semaines

## Marie.M.

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* 2 frères (blancs) et
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Âge:* 1 an 7 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Belgique
*Situation :* En clinique vétérinaire








Contact


*E-mail :* vet.monchaux@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 

Ces 4 petits lapins (un peu plus grand que sur les photos, ils ont 7,5 semaines maintenant), pleins dénergie et daffection , recherche une ou des familles voulant bien les adopter et leur offrir des bonnes conditions de vie . Étant des animaux très sociaux, dans lidéal, ils devraient vivre au moins à deux . 

Sevrés depuis quelques semaines, ils ont été déjà habitués à de diverses plantes et légumes (e.g. bleuet, grande mauve, feuilles de noisetier, de mûrier, de groseille, plantain lancéolé, pissenlit, trèfles, chicons, roquette, aneth, basilic, menthe, fanes de carotte, choux fleurs, céleri branche, cerfeuils, diverses sortes de salade etc.), reçoivent du foin à volonté et des extrudés. Nhésitez pas à partager ou prendre contact si vous êtes intéressés!

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop mimi

----------


## Aniky

Aw ils viennent d'ou ?

----------


## aurore27

Le cadre d'informations n'est pas complet, je ne peux diffuser l'annonce.....

----------

